# Thrush



## thehorsediva (29 October 2009)

Hi,
My farrier came yesterday and found my cob has thrush in one of his hinds in the frog of his hoof.  I did not get to see him but he left a message with another lady at the yard saying to use hydrogen peroxide on it and then purple spray it.  I have been told just to pour it on the frog?  How often should I be doing this?  Any other advice as to what to use or how long I should do this for?  Should I treat all hooves or just this one?
Also I am conscious I need to prevent this from happening again.  His feet are picked out twice daily and I use pig oil and sulphur on his legs once every two weeks to keep his feathers in good condition. The field is only a little muddy by the gate, but maybe he is hanging around here at night.  From Saturday he will be coming in at night which I hope will give them a chance to dry properly.  Is there anything else I should be doing? Thanks


----------



## Joeb21 (29 October 2009)

Hi, I have just bought some red horse products which seems to be doing the job for thrush , 
http://www.redhorseproducts.com/index.htm


----------



## Theresa_F (29 October 2009)

You will probably find that once he is in, the thrush will be easier to clear up.  Mine get smelly feet at this time of year - common in cobs and heavy horses (which I have) as they often have deep clefts.

If it is only minor thrush, I prefer to use salt water with eucalyptus oiil to scrub the hoof with (pint of warm water with couple of tablespoons of salt and teaspoon of oil).  You can also dust them with sulphur to dry out the clefts and help with the healing.

This is also a good product for keeping feet thrush free - 

http://www.redhorseproducts.com/solecleanse09.htm

If you have the foot free from thrush, painting the frog and clefts with stockholm tar is good but don't do it if you have thrush as it seals the infection in.  I do this in the winter once a week and find it effective.

Peroxide can be used, but make sure it is not too strong - I used to use an old syringe to apply it on Cairo's feet if they were bad.  I only use it on bad thrush and not mild thrush.  The blue foot rot spray is more effective than purple spray on thrush.


----------



## Mike007 (29 October 2009)

Peroxide is a waste of time as it will be neutralised long before it reaches the seat of the infection. Purple spray, almost as bad. The traditional remedy of stockholm tar takes some beating.Some years ago , I had a bad infection in both ears, 18 months of various antibiotics and sprays couldnt shift it. I went to a specialist, he agreed that everything had been tried,except, (and then he went all coy and wouldnt say) He wrote somthing on a piece of paper and showed it to the nursed. She looked surprised and went off to see if the pharmacy had any of THAT.She returned looking even more surprised with a bottle that the consultant proceeded to open. It was stockholm tar, one whiff was enough to confirm that.Fed a piecs of "sring" soaked in it into each ear. 24 hours not a trace of infection and it never came back.Stockholm tar has some pretty amazing properties,but of course is not patentable so no one is interested.


----------



## Mike007 (29 October 2009)

Stockholm tar doesnt "seal the infection in" it kills the infection .


----------



## lilym (29 October 2009)

sheep footrot spray is FAR superior to either peroxide or purple spray.


----------



## concino (29 October 2009)

Iodine diluted with water 50/50. Recommended by vet and farrier and always works. Dilute further and use as an occasional wash - certainly as soon as you have the slightest indication of a problem. 

If, like one of my horses, your horse has very deep clefts and  splits in frogs, good hoof hygene is extra important and the iodine wash  is very useful for this. My farrier said not to be too 'delicate' when cleaning either side of the frogs and to make sure they get a good 'scrape out'. You can buy iodine from farm supply stores such as Scats / Mole valley.


----------



## Janette (30 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 My farrier said not to be too 'delicate' when cleaning either side of the frogs and to make sure they get a good 'scrape out 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I've been told that as well!  LOL

Star has very deep clefts and central sulcus of her frog and tends towards cheesy feet and thrush.  We've just had a big 'do' with feet.  One had maggots, and another got a yeast infection......  Now clear and clean. Purple spray was brilliant, especially the Nettex Hoofmaster - aerosol - VERY powerful squirt, gets to the root of any smells.

Now that we are clear, I pick out every day and brush out (those hoof picks with brushes on are perfect).  Plus - I give her feet a really god scrub with a narrow kitchen pan brush I got from ASDA.  I use diluted Milton when I do that, once a week.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 October 2009)

Interesting what you say, but I took the advice on using stockholm tar from a very experienced vet who has been treating horses for over 35 years. 

It is great stuff for preventing infections, but he was very clear that if you coat the clefts with it when they have thrush already present, you are unable to treat it effectlively as you can't get to the actual root of the problem as the tar seals the area (which is what you want to happen when using it as prevention), hence get rid of it first and then you use the tar - which I have done for 15 years odd with great success.


----------



## thehorsediva (30 October 2009)

Given the differing opinions about stockholm tar I feel inclined not to try it straight away as I personally haven't had experience to sway me one way or other.  I shall definately get some foot rot spray this weekend.  I bought some hydrogen peroxide so if I see no improvement with this i will try out the iodine I think.  the hoof is not smelly but it looks a little pussy in a sort of hole that has developed in the centre of the frog.  He's coming in tomorrow so hopefully I will see an improvement soon!  I guess different products are suited to different horses (as with everything else) so a bit of trial and error may be needed.
Thanks as ever for the advice everyone!


----------



## daisybe33 (30 October 2009)

my pony has had really bad thrush to the point where he was quite lame. I have been mixing iodine with sugar and pasting it onto his frogs (ensuring there is some in the crevices)  for this week on the advice of someone on here and it has almost cleared up.

I'm thrilled as I tried everything (not hp as my farrier said it was too aggresive for how deep his thrush was)

good luck

stacey


----------



## perfectlypink (30 October 2009)

Have you tried Equimins teatree mist.  My mare is on box rest and has it. I have been using it once a day and it has really helped.


----------



## Theresa_F (30 October 2009)

One final tip - if you have the sort that has big thick frogs with deep clefts (mine do) I do get the farrier to make sure that they are trimmed at the sides enough to allow me to get into the clefts with the hoof pick and really scrape out any poo that has got in.  I also try not let them get too thick, but thick enough to support the unshoed foot.

Stockholm - if you are worried, then I really can recommend the red horse product - not expensive and less of a faff than mixing the salt water and oil if you are in a hurry.  There is also a good spray by gold label which contains stockholm tar which is not so thick that it seals but does refresh and protect.

I do hate using the tar - it can be very messy but it is great for when the field is very wet and muddy to stop things occuring.  It is easiest to apply when the hoof and frog are dry - if cold, put in a pot of hot water or you can mix a little olive oil in to thin it.  Plus if you get it in your hair it is a nightmare.

Hope you get it sorted, poor Cairo was a constant suffer (bad circulation due to chemo) despite daily care (scrubbing and applying sprays) until his shoes came off and then he never got it again and I only needed to scrub and treat his feet once a week in very wet weather and never in the summer which was great.


----------



## allebazi (30 October 2009)

My vet recommended scrubbing twice a day with strong salt water and then once they have dried applying purple spray. I have to say it worked a treat and was much improved in three days.


----------



## snoopydoopy (31 October 2009)

demestos...

i swear by it! it was recommended to me by a vet when one of my horses had thrush. Because it has the "stickiness" in it to stick to the toilet bowl it doesn't just fall out of the hoof when you put it down. And it has the handy appilicator too! 

If not that then Carr and Day and Martin do a hoof disinfectant. if you use it though only make a pin prick in the top dont cut it or it comes out very fast! 

hope that helps!


----------



## touchstone (2 November 2009)

A good natural cure that works for me is to apply diluted grapfruit seed extract (citricidal)  Shifted stubborn thrush better than anything else I'd tried.


----------



## thehorsediva (3 November 2009)

some great tips here thank you everyone!


----------

